# About.com- IBS in Men



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Loved this tweet from Twitter: "Why do ads for gut related drugs and remedies like yoghurts almost always feature women? Are all men regular like clockwork?" @jacquep.

Yes, jacquep, men do get IBS. There is not a lot of research on the subject, but some interesting findings have emerged. My newest article covers how IBS is different for men:

<ul[*]IBS in Men[/list]

Are you a man with IBS? Do you feel that you get the same attention from doctors and others as women? Let me know what your experience has been by leaving a comment below.


| Twitter | Newsletter Signup | Forum |

IBS in Men originally appeared on About.com Irritable Bowel Syndrome on Sunday, February 21st, 2010 at 04:04:56.

Permalink | Comment | Email this

View the full article


----------

